# predator fish for 35-37 gallon tank?



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Probably gettung a african pike depending on the answers i get at the post i just posted...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Get 10 Exodons or a Rhom..


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

latin name on the exodons?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Exodon paradoxus


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a shoal of exos would be bad ass


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> a shoal of exos would be bad ass


 YES!!!! OR A RHOM MAYBE 5" OR SPILO


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the rhom will defintly out grow that tank i would stick with exo's or a smaller serra like a spilo


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> the rhom will defintly out grow that tank i would stick with exo's or a smaller serra like a spilo


 YES HE WILL BUT NOT FOR YEARS TO COME


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I have 17 exos for my 38 gallon tank (I had 18...1 is missing along with a few goldfish I put in with them). Coolest fish I have ever had, little torpedos flying around the tank. I'd suggest getting at least 12, they are a little nippy and the more you have the less 1 will get picked on.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > the rhom will defintly out grow that tank i would stick with exo's or a smaller serra like a spilo
> ...


 thats true but most people dont have the space or money to upgrade to big enough tank

just my opion


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i cant get spilos or rhoms here in sweden, maybe if im very lucky, but they are very rare, i was thinking of a gar or somthing like that.... but they seems to be hard to keep-..


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

puffers are great for a small tank. 2 or 3 figure 8's or green spotted puffers could go in a tank of that size. though they look cute and harmless, they are definitely predators.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> i cant get spilos or rhoms here in sweden, maybe if im very lucky, but they are very rare, i was thinking of a gar or somthing like that.... but they seems to be hard to keep-..


 I'm sure that you can get Spilos or Rhoms shipped over via NickG at Fishpost.com









I suggest you forget fish and get an axolotl and feed it small goldfish - you can also keep it with larger goldfish


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

do they actually ship to sweden?? and what is a axolotl?? and latin name for puffers??? thanks for the great tips all...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Arent Axolots little newt type amphibians? Gar's are pretty interesting, but I have never seen a Gar that would accept pellets or any non-live type food. Great teeth though.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Puffer genus is Tetraodon. Check out nigroviridus and fluviatilis species. They are the more common ones. Also the figure 8 puffer, im not sure of the species name, but they're common too. Don't be afraid because they are brackish. Brackish tanks are much more like freshwater than salt. They just have some salt in them. But its none of the work of saltwater tanks.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

A gar will not fit in there for 6 months, maybe lesss. I woud go for some dwarf cichlids or some frt but will have to upgrade sooner or later like most fish.

Have you also thought of







a neon?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Vampor said:


> do they actually ship to sweden??


2 members on the uk piranha club (nick and lophius) are possibly setting up holding tanks in fish houses to hold the orders from ron for other people in europe as they cant pick them up when we do from the airport and then get them sent over at a later date.
so to answer your question not yet but hopefully soon.
if you want some info on the pclubuk pm me or go to fishpost.com a link is in my sig and pm nickg.
as for shipping to sweden i would expect ron @ fishpost or george @ shark aquarium will do it but the costs individually could be large .we @ the pclubuk have fish shipped in big quantities around 40 fish at a time so it keeps the cost down.
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

axolotls are indeed amphibians

heres a handy link

also spiney eels are great fish, and awsome preditors.

My 10" tyre-track eel took down a 3" angelfish I was trying to add to the tank in seconds









or even African Clawed Frogs as they get quite large and can devour feeders


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

a dude named cesar ramos mailed me at my hotmail, from p-fury but when i responded a message to his hotmail were sent cuz i didnt get my mail... so if you see this Cesar so am i living in sweden and i think shipping dwarf snake heads would be a big problem...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> a dude named cesar ramos mailed me at my hotmail, from p-fury but when i responded a message to his hotmail were sent cuz i didnt get my mail... so if you see this Cesar so am i living in sweden and i think shipping dwarf snake heads would be a big problem...


 what username did it say they had?









also you may be better posting this in the lounge


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i man, i didnt notice the user name, hehe ill pm him, thanks for the tip Innes


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

A Pair of Senagal or Palmas Bichir would do well in that tank,








Polypterus palmas

(As is normal Having a crappy time finding Polypterus Pics,
Damn I need a new







camara, can take better myself)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Having a crappy time finding Polypterus Pics











_Polypterus palmas_


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

how exactly is bichir pronounced? i think this is one case where the sci name is easier than the common! my guess would be bi (like bit minus the t) sheer


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

rday said:


> how exactly is bichir pronounced? i think this is one case where the sci name is easier than the common! my guess would be bi (like bit minus the t) sheer


Thats How to pronounce

Innes,
Thats a pretty crappy photo too, barely shows the fish,
(No offense)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Innes,
> Thats a pretty crappy photo too, barely shows the fish,
> (No offense)


 I know, it was the only one I could find that wasn't the one you posted - why dont you post up your pics?


----------

